# Webcam input abfangen



## Quakxi (9. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt kein bessere Überschrift für folgendes Thema gefunden, also hoffe ich hier eine Lösung zu bekommen.

Wir bauen uns P-Seminar ein Luftkissenboot, das durch die Bewegung einer Klasse gesteuert wird, wenn die SchulKlasse nach vorne geht, fährt das Luftkissenboot nachvorne. Problem ist jetzt eine Webcam mit der Hilfe von Java abzufangen und auszuwerten. Zum Schluss wird ein Signal an einen Raspberry Pi geschickt und der generiert einen bestimmten Output(auch mit Java).

Problem ist jetzt, wie ich den Input der Webcam abfangen kann, bis jetzt habe ich das mit Autoit 3 gemacht. Ich möchte aber jetzt in einer einheitlichen Programmiersprache arbeiten.

Frage:
Gibt es dafür Klassen in der API von Java? Im Internet habe ich leider nichts gefunden.

Mfg

Quakxi


----------



## Thallius (9. Nov 2014)

Hardware anzusprechen ist in Java so gut wie immer nicht plattformunabhängig möglich. Du must dann mit JNI (Java Nativ Interface) arbeiten, was nicht wirklich Spaß macht und dann eben die Software meistens wieder OS abhängig macht. 

Ich löse solche Probleme meistens indem ich einfach für den eigentlich Hardware Zugriff ein extra Programm für jede Plattform (Windows/OSX/Linux) in C/C++ schreibe und entsprechend des laufenden OS das richtige starte und via Prozess-Kommunikation dieses von Java aus steure.

Gruß

Claus

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Quakxi (9. Nov 2014)

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit nicht direkt auf den Bildschirm zugehen sondern z.b. ein Flash Livestream zu bearbeiten (verpixeln) und auszuwerten?


----------



## marc_book (15. Nov 2014)

Schau dir das mal an, wenn du noch nach einer Lösung suchst. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpt-CUuTJkY https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDk0xqo2QeH-4XZ93KH38jOoGOd60-2GO
Meines Wissen kann man auch Gestensteuerung implementieren.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFSPnu6_TZY


----------

